# Does anyone remember this cartoon



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 26, 2022)

I think originally it was French. It was about a boy who is trying to find his animal friends. I think he was originally from Africa but got kidnapped and taken to France or wherever the story takes place and now volunteers at a zoo. Some of the animals he meets at the zoo are those he knew back in Africa.  There was a camel called Casserole.  There's a jaguar or leopard or panther who dosen't like the zoo and wants to go back into the wild. The boy basically tells him to deal with it because at least in the zoo he is with friends.  I can't remember all the details but I remember seeing it on You Tube and am trying to find it again.  I think it came out in the early 90's.


----------



## Smityyyy (Apr 27, 2022)

Do you know what cable channel it aired on?


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 27, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Do you know what cable channel it aired on?


No.


----------

